# banded pigeon with broken wing(s)



## carolawesome (Apr 20, 2008)

My boyfriend's parents found a pigeon with broken wings a couple of days ago. It has bands on both legs that day it's a racing bird from Boston, which is on the other side of the state. They've been keeping it in a cage in their kitchen. I'm wondering if we should try and set its wings so they have a better chance at healing. His mom wants to get the bird to a vet, his dad wants to try and contact the bird's owner. I just want to make sure the bird has a chance of flying again. I feel like a pigeon with broken wings might not be of much use to a pigeon racer. Any help or resources would be great. We are in western Massachusetts.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

carolawesome said:


> My boyfriend's parents found a pigeon with broken wings a couple of days ago. It has bands on both legs that day it's a racing bird from Boston, which is on the other side of the state. They've been keeping it in a cage in their kitchen. I'm wondering if we should try and set its wings so they have a better chance at healing. His mom wants to get the bird to a vet, his dad wants to try and contact the bird's owner. I just want to make sure the bird has a chance of flying again. I feel like a pigeon with broken wings might not be of much use to a pigeon racer. Any help or resources would be great. We are in western Massachusetts.


Carol, thank the parents for taking in this bird. Do they know for sure that the wings are broken? I find it sort of hard to believe that BOTH are broken. Do you know how to look up the band information? Your best bet would be to report the bird to these folks. 
http://www.teranetsystems.com/911PAContact/
Or, post the band info here if you need to. We can help with locating the owner. 
Can you tell us more about how they found the bird, what it was doing when they found it and how they captured it?


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

here are a couple broken wing threads which might have some helpful info:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=25982&highlight=broken+wing

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=23466&highlight=broken+wing

this is a good resource on how to fix a broken wing:

http://www.duckpolice.org/BirdWeb/PigeonResourceWeb/brokenwing.html

of course, a vet would be ideal, but in case that's not possible, it's good to have some other options...


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

did you see this link? this has some other resources for tracking down the owner: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11895


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

i had referred carolawesome here from another (vegan) forum, and sadly, she found out yesterday afternoon that the pigeon had been found dead in his cage yesterday morning. so looks like something more serious than broken wing had been going on...anyway it looks like she found some resources in case there's a next time, so that at least is good...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

From all that there was of the description, I'd tend towards there being a fair chance that his wings were sagging because he was bad sick instead of actually being broken. It's an easy mistake to make although if there was a lot of blood in the feathers on the wings you'd definitely go with broken wings. Poor thing.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's a shame.


----------

